# Good/Bad Time To Buy U.S. Dollars?



## Lex Foutish (10 Feb 2010)

We're heading to the U.S. in October. The Euro seems to be losing value against the Dollar with the problems in Greece and with Spain looming in the background. Would now be a good time to buy dollars?


----------



## InfoSeeker (11 Feb 2010)

Am in the same boat as yourself Lex, heading to the US in October.

Was going to buy a couple of months ago when it was $1.50 approx to the euro.

Am defo going to buy a good portion of the money we will need next week at circa $1.36 as I think it is more likely to head downwards than upwards due to hedge funds beeting against it, problems that you mentioned, etc.

However, it is only a personal opinion & I could be cursing myself in October


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Feb 2010)

Thanks, InfoSeeker. I think I'll do the same.


----------



## Boros (23 Feb 2010)

[FONT=&quot]current speculation is that the euro will continue to weaken against the USD towards the 1.28 range over the coming months. The US are seemingly coming out of their recession quicker than the Euro zone signaled by them increasing [/FONT][FONT=&quot]their Discount Rate late last week.  Which increases the likelihood that they will increase their main interest rate quicker than the Euro Zone

www.currencyexchange-advice.com[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Peters (12 Mar 2010)

I think now economy have improved, and its the right time to buy U.S Dollars...


----------



## mooney76 (22 Mar 2010)

USD has stregthened by almost 7% since January

www.transfermate.com/en/exchange_ra...R&curr_lim=USD&date_from=&date_to=&p=3+months


----------



## mark123can (8 Apr 2010)

would it be beneficiak to change 20,000 euro USD 
thn later chang th usd to gbp?


----------



## Featherhead (12 Apr 2010)

I am heading to the US in June - is now a good time to buy?


----------



## monte (20 Apr 2010)

definietly the right time to buy. I'm going to buy some up now for my hols in November. $ is sure to strengthen now.


----------



## ronanlyons (21 Apr 2010)

mark123can said:


> would it be beneficiak to change 20,000 euro USD
> thn later chang th usd to gbp?


Obviously everything here is a gamble, but why exactly would you want to hold sterling? Unless of course you live in the North/Britain.
Their deficit and lack of willingness to touch it quickly smacks of a currency unlikely to appreciate in the months and years ahead.

Returning to OP, if you like the price now, go for it. Don't overthink things too much - and remember that purchasing power would suggest the euro and the dollar should be about the same, so you're getting a good price in abstract, even if things did seem more favourable later in the year.


----------



## LouisCribben (26 Apr 2010)

Nobody in the world, not even the worlds smartest trader, not even the worlds best computer software knows what will happen to the US/Euro exchange rate in the short/medium or long term.

If they did, they could become a billionaire by buying the currency which is going to rise in value, and selling it when it rises....

Anyone who tells you that USD is going to rise or fall against the euro is making a guess about something which is not knowable.


----------



## tenchi-fan (26 Apr 2010)

If you want the security of having a certain amount of dollars you should buy now.
If you want convenience & the chance of a better rate (and don't mind the risk), buy later.
You really can't guess the way the currency will go. Personally I think the dollar will gain on the euro but that's just a guess.


----------

